# Update on my overstocked Geophagus tank



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to share my heavily stocked Geophagus community. There are 5 different species of Geos in here and 2 severums. Also a few of them have paired up. These guys are growing fast. Sizes ranging from 2"-7". Majority of these guys I picked up 1-2 months ago at 2" and most of them have reached near 4". I feed them twice a day with pellets and bloodworms. There colors are really coming out. I'm running 2 x ac110's and 1 fluval G6 on this tank. I do 35-40% wc's twice a week on this tank.


















































7" Male Suranimensis posing


















This male suranimensis has a born defected missing gill on the other side. I adopted it from a friend's fish store cuz nobody wanted it. Felt bad for it as he was all alone.










More male surs


















a pair of Leus










The Orange head clan and others. "See ya next time"










Short video






Thanks for viewing. Comments welcome.

Andy


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice com!!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

wow where did you get the pair of leus? they look great


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'm trading a few of the orange heads to a friend for some Heckellis. We're just growing them out more so we could sex both of them easier. Also video coming up shortly. Just uploading it on youtube at the moment.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

chiefwonton said:


> wow where did you get the pair of leus? they look great


Thanks I got them from my friend's fish store in Calgary. He knows I have geo fever and whenever he gets some in he always gives me a shout and I get first dibs


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you like the G6? I'm really thinking of getting one to try out. They look real easy to clean.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

snow said:


> How do you like the G6? I'm really thinking of getting one to try out. They look real easy to clean.


I love it. It's the easiest canister to clean by far out of all the canisters I've experienced with. You don't have to fully take it apart to clean. Takes 1-2 minutes to maintenance it.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

That's a CLEANNNNNNNNNN tank...

It must be a newer setup! I like the fact it's so clean and simple. Keeps the focus on the fish. I like the centerpiece you have.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> That's a CLEANNNNNNNNNN tank...
> 
> It must be a newer setup! I like the fact it's so clean and simple. Keeps the focus on the fish. I like the centerpiece you have.


Thanks. Yes the tank was set up just over a month ago.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful Leucostictas...love the tank. If you ever want to part with
your Leucos and you happen to be in Vancouver...I get first dibs....


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking tank, love the setup.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1. Beautiful, beautiful tank.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> Beautiful Leucostictas...love the tank. If you ever want to part with
> your Leucos and you happen to be in Vancouver...I get first dibs....


Thanks. Will do.



rich16 said:


> Great looking tank, love the setup.





crazy72 said:


> +1. Beautiful, beautiful tank.


Thanks. This tank is alot easier to take care of then the monster tank. These Geos aren't picky eaters hehe.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

sweet group you have there


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome..............................


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> sweet group you have there





Johnnyfishtanks said:


> awesome..............................


Thank you very much. I would love to upgrade this tank to a larger one for the group in the future but not anytime soon. I had to sneak this tank by my dad and he wasn't too happy at me for setting up a 2nd one hehe. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## Brendan (Apr 21, 2010)

love your collection AAA+. Where did you find your Orange head Geo bro?


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

kamfa said:


> love your collection AAA+. Where did you find your Orange head Geo bro?


Thanks. I found them locally from a fish breeder. He sold all the orange heads + the parents cuz he's trying to breed his discus and it wasn't happening cuz the orange heads and discus were in the same tank.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

BCAquaria said:


> That's a CLEANNNNNNNNNN tank...
> 
> It must be a newer setup! I like the fact it's so clean and simple. Keeps the focus on the fish. I like the centerpiece you have.


amen brotha..... drooools


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Nice*

Awsome shots of all your fish, your tank looks very clean for the amount of stock you have in there, very cool collection indeed!


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> Awsome shots of all your fish, your tank looks very clean for the amount of stock you have in there, very cool collection indeed!


Thank you


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Very nice tank, I am Geophagus lover too. I have 2 tanks (75G + 90G) all Geo. 
Where do U get the Gymnogeophagus? I ordered Gymnogeophagus from Spencer Jack, but he does not have a lot of Gymnogeophagus choice now.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

simonfish said:


> Very nice tank, I am Geophagus lover too. I have 2 tanks (75G + 90G) all Geo.
> Where do U get the Gymnogeophagus? I ordered Gymnogeophagus from Spencer Jack, but he does not have a lot of Gymnogeophagus choice now.


I got some from Charles from Canadian aquatics and others I get from friend's fish store in Calgary.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those fish just ooze attitude!!! The tank looks amazing. Very beautiful fish; I can understand the interest in them now.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Those fish just ooze attitude!!! The tank looks amazing. Very beautiful fish; I can understand the interest in them now.


Thanks. Ya I had Geo fever for a bit but now I've cut down due to nomore room and financial situations haha.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.I want to do an American tank.The simplicity of the tank is perfect.


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Vman said:


> Absolutely stunning.I want to do an American tank.The simplicity of the tank is perfect.


Thanks. Yup I like to keep everything simple


----------

